# Bully male cichlid fish



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

This is a sign of aggression. Some of the time, fights are obvious. I can see the bully beating on its victim. The fighting mostly occurs when there are no witnesses. It's not that fish are smart enough to avoid the eyes of humans when they misbehaving its just that I can't spend all my time looking at my aquarium. So when I'm not there to see or hear. I was in a bed to sleep and then next morning I found that my fish victim is dead. He is very dominant behavior. I moved him in a separate tank alone for now. Still not wanting to keep him. Can't give away no one wants him either. I doubt it, if I could trade him to the pet store. I had him for about 3 years. What can I do now?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

salt,pepper,flour and oil.....fry...then eat..


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL! Save me some loha....

What kind of cichlid is it and what size tank did you have him in?


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Take him to your LFS. Or Find a local club and offer him as a gift or prize.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

BTW all cichlids depending on the situation and tank space and species can be very territorial. Extremely defensive. My deaths are all from aggressive attacks and suicide jumpers. ...leaping out of the tank to escape the aggression.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Whatever you do, do NOT let it loose into the wild. That's just all kinds of bad.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Before you let him loose in the wild if that was ever an option (NOT) I will sent you a prepaid box and I will take him off of your hands depending on the type and what Lake ??? kinda like ASL for the fish lol


----------



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

lohachata said:


> salt,pepper,flour and oil.....fry...then eat..


Yes, I would agree with you! I probably shouldn't start looking at a baddest fish in the aquarium. It is the best to get rid of. LOL! :roll:


----------



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

Ice said:


> LOL! Save me some loha....
> 
> What kind of cichlid is it and what size tank did you have him in?


He's a male "Maylandian Cichlid" and he's all by himself alone in his 36 Gal. He thinks that he is a king of the world in the big aquarium.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

this fish was originally called Pseudotropheus(most likely Zebra) and later named Malandia and Metriaclima (one of which is Greshakei.)
all very confusing to a normal individual.but we are dealing with scientists here and the whole bunch of them are a bit off their rockers....they are constantly arguing amongst each other and trying to give their own names to the same fish....
so this fish is nothing more than what was once a Pseudotropheus secies and known for their aggressiveness...


----------



## Elliott225 (Jan 9, 2014)

You can always add another Malandia or such. Or another species. When and if you do, rearrange the décor and darken the tank when adding another.

I'm with you loha. These changing of names is making a it more and more confusing. Sometimes the only difference is the color of the ring around the eye or if there is 3 or 4 spots on the tail. It's crazy!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

IMO a 36 is about right for exactly 1 full grown male of the M. genus Mbuna. You need a 4' tank for a harem (1 male + females) and even them they will get meaner as they get older. Most LFSs with take him for 0$ and sell him for $40 to a 180 gallon display in a dentist's office.


----------



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

lohachata said:


> this fish was originally called Pseudotropheus(most likely Zebra) and later named Malandia and Metriaclima (one of which is Greshakei.)
> all very confusing to a normal individual.but we are dealing with scientists here and the whole bunch of them are a bit off their rockers....they are constantly arguing amongst each other and trying to give their own names to the same fish....
> so this fish is nothing more than what was once a Pseudotropheus secies and known for their aggressiveness...


Thank for your posting! Oh really! :shock:


----------



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

Elliott225 said:


> You can always add another Malandia or such. Or another species. When and if you do, rearrange the décor and darken the tank when adding another.
> 
> I'm with you loha. These changing of names is making a it more and more confusing. Sometimes the only difference is the color of the ring around the eye or if there is 3 or 4 spots on the tail. It's crazy!!


Thanks for your suggestion! Haven't thought about that! Thinking what to do with my tank and rearrange the decoration and darken color. That'll do work! Because my tank is too light blue color on the gravel and the background too! 

My male "Malandia Zebra Cichlid" have 7 spots on the tail. Definitely can be confusing with that names for the fish. That's why he's top of the king fish of all! How do you know about the difference is the color of the ring around eye? What color can you describe it? :roll::?


----------



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

emc7 said:


> IMO a 36 is about right for exactly 1 full grown male of the M. genus Mbuna. You need a 4' tank for a harem (1 male + females) and even them they will get meaner as they get older. Most LFSs with take him for 0$ and sell him for $40 to a 180 gallon display in a dentist's office.


Thanks so much!


----------

